# Newbie starting my 1968 GTO restoration



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

After another 68 didn’t work out a friend found this one for me. Engine in pieces but otherwise in pretty good shape. Interior has been redone had repaint several years ago but needs some small rust spots addressed under rear window and replaced enduro and tac hood need paint. 
Been reading a ton on here and looking forward to getting this baby on the road sooner than later.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice, Is the interior green as well?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome. I noticed 69 front nose grill and weird badging. I hope everything works out for you on this project. Keep us posted.


----------



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

Interior is black but I did pickup a green center console with a group of other parts. I’ll probably keep it back as it’s been redone and looks in pretty good condition.The badging is off for sure he liked these emblems more but originals are in glove box. Buddy has a bay I can rent so I hope to move the car this weekend so I can have some space to work and get a better idea of the scope of work ahead of me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Enjoy the project! People here are extremely helpful. Ask all the questions you can and keep the pictures and progress reports coming!! Me and my '68 came from the Bay Area too, Hollister/Gilroy. Have Fun!!


----------



## raygun1954 (Jun 27, 2018)

I am also in the process of a 68 GTO restoration.  69 GTO parts are more readily available and much cheaper. 68 GTO parts are more expensive and not everything is offered. Good luck with your restoration.


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Another Bay Areaite with a 68! If you need recs for local shops or anything else drop me a line.


----------

